# rávezetés



## sdcp

Hola:

Alguien sabe cómo traducir la palabra húngara "rávezetés" al espańol? 

Gracias


----------



## ronanpoirier

Talán, "inducción".

Szia _o/


----------



## Lillita

ronanpoirier said:


> Talán, "inducción".
> 
> Szia _o/


 
I was going to say the same, however, a little more of context would be of great help!


----------



## sdcp

Köszönöm a segítséget! 

Here comes the context, Lillita  : 

Konduktív - latin eredetű kifejezés melynek jelentése rávezetés. (Egyébként a konduktív neveléssel kapcsolatos - Pető módszer  ). A _conducta_ nem lenne jó? A módszert magát spanyolul _educación conductiva_-nak nevezik.


----------



## Lillita

A _"conducta"_ magyarul _irányítás, vezetés, rávezetés_. Szerintem ez lesz a megfelelő szó.  A másik szó is _vezetés, rávezetés_, csak más értelemben.


----------

